# Looks for shelters



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

After reading about shelters, im thinking maybe i might aswell get a rat from a shelter instead of a pet shop, but im not too sure just yet, its just something
ive been thinking a little bit about now.
Ive got my dog from a pound anyways, so why not my rats i think.
But everyone has a dog pound near them, but a rat pound?

Where is a rat pound near Brisbane, Australia....anyone know?
How do i go about this sort of thing, or is this not a good idea.. 
i just want maybe 5 male rats adults i guess so i can de-sex them ?

Thoughts?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can't help you with the shelters as i don't know your area. but if the only reason you want males over females is because you want to desex them. you can technically desex a female as well, just typically it costs more to do. the health benefits are greater for a female to be spayed over a male's neuter though. 

do you have rats already or will these be your first?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive had rats before... male,i actually like the bigger size of the males
which is the only reason i pick them over females.

I was thinking maybe all de-sexed males wont fight so much.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

as long as you do the introductions right, they shouldn't fight. i'm not saying they won't, but they shouldn't. and also, neutering isn't a quick fix. i only have one neutered boy and he's the one who picks all the fights that happen. (not serious fights, but they have little squabbles everyonce in awhile)


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

There is apparantly no such thing as Petfinder Australia, but there is Craigslist Australia. You may be able to find a pair of rats who need a home there. 

http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/au


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I cant use craig list, its too hectic on my eyes.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

here's a start............. took me all of 3 minutes to find all this & at least 15 minutes to post it all









______________________________________________________- 
Brisbane Rodent Rescue

Ad ID: 54155418
Visits: 86 
Street address: Kedron, Brisbane, 4031 View map
Location: Brisbane
Date Listed: 30/05/2008


Brisbane Rodent Rescue are a no kill shelter that rehomes Rats, mice and Cavy's all rescues are to go as NON BREEDING Pets only are vet checked also offer free 24hr contact for emergency's and for the life of your rescued small pocket pets
the contact details are
Mrs Louise Dux
0430 22597

http://furry.org.au/brisrats/ web page

yahoo forum
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/BrissyRatRescue/

___________________________________________________________

Welcome to ANRA's Rat & Mouse Nest

The Official homepage of the Australian National Rodent Association (Queensland chapter) 

http://members.tripod.com/anraq/index.html

____________________________________________________________

***says they have 4 males available here but they are not for breeding (blazed lines, so I assume they fear megacolon could come from them) & they do need to be socialized)***

Welcome to the "RODENTZONE"
A Rescue Shelter
Welfare service
& Adoption centre for Rodents

http://members.tripod.com/Rodentzone/index.html


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help, sorry i don't have all the internet skills for finding
some things.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

just go to google & type in what you are looking for

I did this keyward search to produce the previous links

shelter rescue Brisbane Australia rats

& then I click on the part that says cache & it highlites my keywords used in the search

as you do searches you refine your skills by only searching with the words that will most likely direct you to the info you need

you can also refine the search by using quotation marks like:
"brisbane australia" that means those two words have to show up togther... this would most likely remove the chance of other towns showing up in the search


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help Julia Gulia


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

geebus said:


> Thanks for your help Julia Gulia


nope, I'm not the chick from the wedding singer

though I have had people tell me I look Drew Barrymore (or would that be she looks like me since I'm older?)


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Look a likes are just as good... ha

Well i was only joking anyways...


----------

